# Cartridge Clock



## tonyadnams (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't know if I'm rule breaking but I just want to show this off .....

3mm steel face with 12 bore/gauge shotgun (used) end caps, blanked off with 20 bore end caps.

60 (used) primers for seconds. Black Crackle paint finish.

Wife won't have it on the mantle piece but looks great in my garage ......

Cheap Â£1.50 movement but it's all I had at the time.

Any comments, even, this is off topic please delete, would be appreciated.

This is not for sale by the way, money could not buy the time invested, or wasted according to the spouse ....!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Something a bit different, and I'm sure you'd get yer money back plus in some parts of the US :yes:

:weed:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i like it, the clay pigeon club up the road from me would love it for their club house :thumbup:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great way of reusing spent cartridges and cleaning up the shooting ground at the same time!!!

Question: How did you remove the primers from the cartridges?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

What a great way of using up old carts , if anybody wants to do this I can get you some emptys


----------



## tonyadnams (Jul 22, 2013)

David

Primers are removed from the Brass caps by knocking them out with a thin punch from the inside. It's easier to remove the caps from the plastic first. I do this by gently heating the cap with a cigarette lighter until the plastic is pliable then pulling out. Use pliers on the cap and work the plastic out gently.

** ALWAYS MAKE SURE THAT THE PRIMER IS DEAD. NEVER DO THIS WITH A LIVE CARTRIDGE, JUST BECAUSE ITS BEEN STRUCK WITH A FIRING PIN DOESN'T MEAN ITS BEEN FIRED. FIRED SHELLS WILL HAVE NO WADDING IN AND YOU WILL SEE A HOLE IN THE PRIMER FROM THE INSIDE.**

Sorry if I'm teaching egg sucking but you never know .....

If anyone has any used Purdey caps I would definately be interested.


----------

